# SHNF? Bow Hunters



## prophead (May 25, 2012)

Has anyone been out to Sam Houston this season & bow hunted? Any luck, any tips; was planning on going out this week but looks like more rain coming starting Monday.


----------



## Freight Mover (Feb 17, 2013)

I went out about 6 or 7 times in Oct. Saw a lot of does but did not get any shots. I tend to stay away once the general season starts. I will go back in a couple of weeks when there are not so many people.

Have you bow hunted there before?


----------



## DawgFish (Jun 24, 2004)

*SHNF*

Scout - scout - scout. I plan on resuming bow hunting in a week or so after crowds are gone. Deer will be much more wary than bow season after the crowds from opening day.


----------



## prophead (May 25, 2012)

Freight Mover said:


> I went out about 6 or 7 times in Oct. Saw a lot of does but did not get any shots. I tend to stay away once the general season starts. I will go back in a couple of weeks when there are not so many people.
> 
> Have you bow hunted there before?


I have not. I know there is a designated bow area & have visited in the off season; it seemed a little difficult to traverse, maybe thats why they gave it to the bow hunters lol. At any rate if anyone is going that way this week & would prefer some company give me a buzz. I live just north of Tomball.


----------

